# HQhair.com maybe going into administration



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 16, 2011)

I just got a message that HQhair.com has maybe gone into administration. That's very sad news. You can also see on their website that all the high end brands have been removed.

  	Where am I going to buy NARS now? Sigh!

  	Just wanted to warn you all, so you don't place an order.


----------



## Ejka (Jan 17, 2011)

I completely understand your frustration and sadness
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

  	This morning I wanted to check if they have the NARS spring collection at HQhair, and to my surprise, there is no more NARS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

  	I'm really disappointed – I've come to terms with the fact that (since we do not have MAC in Slovenia), I won't be able to purchase most of MAC’s  LE collections and I've subsequently shifted my focus to NARS (and MUFE for foundations/concealers). I guess my make-up obsession stops here and now because apparently I can't purchase any of the brands I like (unless I start shelling out insane amounts on NARS's eu prices and shipping costs). Not happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## fieran (Jan 17, 2011)

Argh, I'm bummed out too. HQHair is awesome for NARS - even in Norway we don't have it so HQHair is so helpful. That's where I picked up Taj Mahal...


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 17, 2011)

There's news on this. The Hut Group, that also owns Lookfantastic.com, has bought HQhair.com according to Financial Times.

  	Fingers crossed that NARS will come back in their shop eventually!


----------



## L'Ida (Jan 17, 2011)

How am I going to get a hold of my beloved Mario Badescu products?! I also won an instants gift certificate...I wonder it it's still valid? It's £20, not a fortune but still...


----------



## fieran (Jan 18, 2011)

L'Ida said:


> How am I going to get a hold of my beloved Mario Badescu products?! I also won an instants gift certificate...I wonder it it's still valid? It's £20, not a fortune but still...



 	Have you tried BeautyBay? (http://www.beautybay.com/skincare/mariobadescu/)


----------



## sosdrielle (Jan 18, 2011)

HQHair updated their facebook page today with this message:

 [h=3]"Hi, we’ve had a few changes at HQhair recently but don’t worry we’re still dedicated to bringing you all your favourite hair and beauty brands at the very best prices! You may notice that certain products and brands are no longer visible, however please don’t despair, several brands will be returning shortly. Happy shopping!"[/h]  	 
  	My own account is still not open to me, however, so I don't know if we're supposed to open new accounts or what. Hopefully Nars will be back!


----------



## speedygirl247 (Jan 20, 2011)

The NARS EU site delivers to quite a lot of european countries,  hope this helps.
  	http://www.narscosmetics.eu/customer-shipping#faq10


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 3, 2011)

ASOS will now be be stocking NARS. I.dunno when, but keen an eye out. 15% disc code til Feb 16th is *SPRINGVIP *which will come in handy if it launches next week.


----------



## Ejka (Feb 3, 2011)

That would be perfect! Great news
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I hope it happens soon.


----------



## Ejka (Feb 5, 2011)

NARS is already available on ASOS's website! Yay!


----------



## sosdrielle (Feb 5, 2011)

Blushbaby said:


> ASOS will now be be stocking NARS. I.dunno when, but keen an eye out. 15% disc code til Feb 16th is *SPRINGVIP *which will come in handy if it launches next week.


	This discount code didn't work for me, it came up as being already used and no longer valid, which I thought was strange as I haven't ordered from ASOS in a good few months! Ah well, I went ahead with the order anyway!


----------



## lovesongx (Feb 6, 2011)

Blushbaby said:


> ASOS will now be be stocking NARS. I.dunno when, but keen an eye out. 15% disc code til Feb 16th is *SPRINGVIP *which will come in handy if it launches next week.



 	Thanks!! Just ordered quite a few bits, I get student discount which is 20% off at the moment too!


----------



## kittykit (May 5, 2011)

NARS is back on HQhair!


----------



## sayah (May 5, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Ejka (May 5, 2011)

Finally!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They just have to release the summer collection soon - I've been totally lemming Dogon for weeks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

